# Any Information On This Watch Please



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone give me any information on this watch please, these are the only two photo's I have at the moment I'm afraid, I think it's French but that's about it. I just like the look of it and have a chance to purchase it but for all I know it may be a load of rubbish.

Cheers Kev


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I was going to suggest it had the signs of the Zodiac on the dial, but looking closer, it appears to have the Yin/Yan symbol in the centre and figures from the Chinese? calender round the edge... :dntknw:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Looks to have some age, but without seeing the movement I'd be tempted to say 'tat'...

Not my cup of tea, but then it could be something a bit special.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I was going to suggest it had the signs of the Zodiac on the dial, but looking closer, it appears to have the Yin/Yan symbol in the centre and figures from the Chinese? calender round the edge... :dntknw:


Hi Roger.

Yes, it's the Yin Yang symbol in the middle, indicating harmony & balance.

Around it are Roman numerals (you already knew that!)

Around that, are the twelve animals of the Chinese Zodiac.

I can't see all the animals clearly, but there's twelve of them, so on that watch-dial, you should have...

A rabbit

A snake

A horse

An Ox

A pig/boar

A dragon

A rat

A tiger

A rooster

A dog

A sheep

A monkey

The Chinese Zodiac animals all represent the passage of one lunar year. Roughly from February of one year, to Febuary of the next year, according to the cycle of the moon. The animals go in twelve-year-cycles.

2011 is the Year of the Rabbit (ends early January, 2012).

I'm a rabbit.

Tch-tch-tch...What's up, doc?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

not my cup of tea but would love to know what is in side :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If she's French and original, she's quite desirable - and so is the watch :lol: , but there's a lot of modern "aged" Chinasian copies around, in fact they can be found on the bay of evil very similar, usually as "erotioca" watches from HKland. :yes:

Nice novelty :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Mel, an "aged" copy, the hands totally wrong for a period piece, also the large picture on the back would be an enamel hand painting of the highest quality which yours clearly isn't :no2: And the real thing would be 18ct Gold and extremly unlikely to be stainless steel or gun metal.........

Caveat Emptor............ in other words, buyer beware!!!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to suggest it had the signs of the Zodiac on the dial, but looking closer, it appears to have the Yin/Yan symbol in the centre and figures from the Chinese? calender round the edge... :dntknw:
> ...


Thanks for confirming that, Shangas...I think I can make out a dragon at 4, snake @ 5, sheep @ 7, monkey @ 8, rooster @ 9, pig/boar @ 11, rat @ 12...can't make out the others at 1, 2, 3, 6, and 10 though....anyone else want a guess...they've obviously got to be the remaining ones that Shangas pointed out? Good game , good game (in best Bruce Forsythe voice)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You're welcome, Roger.

I suspect that the others are right. This is probably a modern (or relatively modern) Chinese-made pocketwatch.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, I agree, it is a modern pocket watch.

Andreas


----------

